# Found in the dumpster.



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2014)

It's not exciting to most I imagine but it's the newest tech item I've ever owned, ©2012.It a Garmin GPS map thingy. I have know idea what they are for really but it's fun to play with. I went 1.5 miles and I finally knew where I was.[] Personally I like getting lost and finding my way home but maybe in the woods it would come in handy.I called the police and it's not reported stolen.I'm just having some fun.


----------



## coreya (Dec 3, 2014)

great find, you've got to wonder why someone would pitch something like that? I miss the days when I worked nights and could dumpster dive!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice Find, I have one but don't use it like I should.  I have on several occasions used it to mark where I parked the car and that has come in handy when its time to go back!  Another good use is to mark anything of potential interest so you can locate it again, i.e. cellar holes, poss. dumps, etc.There is software that you can put on the computer that works if you set your gps to track your walk and later download to a map on your computer that would show your route for that hike.  As I try to cover more and more patches of woods in MD and PA it would be nice to have a record of where you have been and where you have not.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not prone to wait for nighttime. I also replaced my old suitcase at the same time. Anyone need bubble wrap, I've got a couple hundred feet of that too. On second thought, that's more a free-cycle thing, not worth shipping.I still wait for the day of a gold coin or something awesome, that happens too, just not to me yet.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2014)

cobaltbot said:
			
		

> Nice Find, I have one but don't use it like I should.  I have on several occasions used it to mark where I parked the car and that has come in handy when its time to go back!  Another good use is to mark anything of potential interest so you can locate it again, i.e. cellar holes, poss. dumps, etc._There is software that you can put on the computer that works if you set your gps to track your walk and later download to a map on your computer that would show your route for that hike.  As I try to cover more and more patches of woods in MD and PA it would be nice to have a record of where you have been and where you have not._


I checked the Garmin site and they don't seam to offer support for my 15yo computer running XP anymore. I'm stuck with as is unless someone tosses a newer computer with Vista or something. I wish they offered a Linux compatible software I could throw on this.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't mean to jump this thread but I have a hand held Garmin GPS and used it primarily to set sail boat racing courses for my Son and his Sailing club. They wanted courses about 2 miles long with the start and finish in the middle, direction depending on the wind that day.I also used it for Geo Caching which is a sort of sport where one looks for "hidden treasure". We hide things on our property and have the church folks hunt for them during picnics.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2014)

My uncle and aunt do that geo caching when come out east from Calif, they plan part of their route for it. I like the yard thing better, even I could afford that.This one is older I guess. From what I gather they have phones, voice command and all kinds of fun stuff. May be this does and I can't find it or need the service. It does tell me where I am, how fast I'm going and some other stuff.Personally, it would probably never be more than a toy to lose interest in to me


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 7, 2014)

THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH GPS'S..BUT I DUmPSTER DIVE ALSO.I PULLED THIS gallon size bag out of an apartment dumpster it was loaded with coins ,,at first i thought nothing but nickles dimes, and pennies and quarters , then turned up one of thoses south african  gold coins .i thought i'd chit my pants at the time got over $250. for it .no one ever made fun of me for diving again.


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice find. I did that down In KY as we had many military families in the building. They tossed a lot of good stuff, Lamps, microwaves, vacuums and such. I did find a like new Gerber multi-tool (no pouch) laying there which I snapped up. One mans trash is another's treasure.


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 25, 2014)

I once found a baby's arm holding an apple in a dumpster next to the Olde Firesign Theater...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 26, 2014)

cordilleran said:
			
		

> I once found a baby's arm holding an apple in a dumpster next to the Olde Firesign Theater...


If your an American citizen, your entitled to one. [] But then, every thing you know is wrong so maybe not.[]


----------



## MuddyMO (Dec 26, 2014)

cordilleran said:
			
		

> I once found a baby's arm holding an apple in a dumpster next to the Olde Firesign Theater...



How'd the Apple taste?


----------

